# Tumeric Capsules



## maidentales

I wonder if anyone knows where to buy tumeric capsules in Portugal.

I've not seen any in supermarkets although some pharmacies have a range of herbals but I haven't seen tumeric.

Can this be bought at specialist herbal shops perhaps? 

I've googled tumeric for the Portuguese name and it comes up as tumeric - any other translation into Portuguese for this?

Thanks.


----------



## travelling-man

Probably cheaper & definitely easier from amazon.co.uk


----------



## bom dia lisbon

I use it for cooking, and on the label of the jar it says "Açafrão" and "Curcuma."


----------



## RichardHenshall

http://bit.ly/1bbCwOW

It's turmeric.


----------



## maidentales

Thanks for the information.

Tried buying through Ebay from India but Portuguese Customs said that without a medical (sem medicais) the import is stopped or at least that's what my understanding is from my limited Portuguese.

Therefore, would need to look at buying from Europe only perhaps?

Will have a look at the links, thanks and look locally also - it's meant to be a good treatment for gout according to some websites.

Thank link is amazing Richard ! Like it!


----------



## Janina k

Hello

After looking on Wikipedia it looks like there are no befifits in Tumeric apart from in cooking at the moment. At the moment it's only being used in research for various ailments and everthing is in the research stages. The text below is taken from doing a Wiki search on Tumeric, in the text it is reported that as of December 2013 that date alone shows that it's only new research and in medicine it takes many years of evaluation for trials to show if something is a benifit to mankind.

Turmeric - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Fred

According to the National Center for Complementary and Alternative Medicine, "there is little reliable evidence to support the use of turmeric for any health condition because few clinical trials have been conducted."

Although trials are ongoing for the use of turmeric to treat cancer, doses needed for any effect are difficult to establish in humans. It is not known what, if any, positive effect turmeric has against cancer or any disease. As of December 2013, turmeric is being evaluated for its potential efficacy against several human diseases in clinical trials, including kidney and cardiovascular diseases, arthritis, several types of cancer and irritable bowel disease.

Specifically, turmeric is also being investigated in relation to Alzheimer's disease, diabetes, and other clinical disorders.

However, according to various basic research studies, administration of curcumin or turmeric can suppress several stages of cancer development in multiple tumor models. One study of curcumin on human cancer cells in vitro used hybrid molecules with the anti-nausea drug thalidomide to induce apoptosis in myeloma cancer cells. Some research shows compounds in turmeric to have anti-fungal and antibacterial properties; however, curcumin is not one of them.

Curcumin, the active component of turmeric, has also been shown to be a vitamin D receptor ligand "with implications for colon cancer chemoprevention.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge

Hi, 
We buy quantities of spices from an old fashioned specialist company called Fox's Spices Ltd. based in the UK and they will supply Turmeric retail mail order to Portugal.


However.... they do not have a website so you probably won't find them via a search engine without knowing their name which also means you cannot download their catalogue nor buy from them via the interweb. Remember........ away from the interweb there is a vast world inhabited by real human beings still using paper orderforms with envelops and are ignored by those who think "interweb research" is knowledge. PM me if you want a scan of their catalogue/orderform and can't be bothered to send them a letter.


----------



## maidentales

Thanks for the information and yes, I agree that information obtained through the internet is not always the reality and talking to people who are in the know can often do the trick and the Portuguese people are amongst the nicest people we've met on our travels.

It can also be said that what works for one doesn't work for another, such as drinking water when eating increases my acid reflux whereas someone else who has it drinks lots of water to decrease their acid reflux.

As a child my mum, if she lost me, nearly always found me in the coal shed in the back yard black head to toe eating coal! I don't have any recollection of this as I was around 3 years old.

That led me to the conclusion that this was needed in my diet and that modern diets don't always cater for the minerals that are needed for each individual: so that's what I looked for and it works for me but it may not work for someone else, hence my partner is trying everything he can.

It's a case of finding and experienting and eventually a solution will appear - just like life!

I've found somewhere that will post to Portugal from the UK and some is coming from my mum in the UK and, of course, I collect a lot of stuff when I'm there personally as it's easier to locate at, say, Holland & Barratt on a UK high street where I think I can also place an order for Portugal also for posting.

There's lots of different ideas on gout (other 'alf who SHOULDN'T have it from all the info he's looked at but who does have attacks) with remedies including:

Apple cider vinegar
Baking soda
Pallatable by honey being added

The tumeric is from Thailand during our travels and we've found that our energy levels have increased since taking it but we have a busy lifestyle without much rest so that's perhaps a good thing!

I think we'll be in Lisbon for a short break (when the rain eases) and they have a lot of lovely oldy worldy shops in some back streets we know and they are likely to have something.

Thanks again for the input.


----------



## canoeman

Gout's caused by excess Uric Acid the last thing he should be taking is something like Vinegar that will do nothing but increase acid levels and would negate any benefit the Baking Soda might contribute.
Health food shops two a penny here might not be as cheap as UK chains but I would think you could get Tumeric capsules but not something I've looked for.

If you any supplements or similar etc online then make certain they come from a EU address anything from non EU even Jersey, IOM will be subject to customs and possible extra cost or stopped


----------



## Veronica

Turmeric Tablets 500mg | High Strength 95% Curcumin | Healthspan

We use healthspan for all of our vitamins etc and find them very efficient.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge

Would that be Apple cider vinegar and Baking soda mixed together or as two separate preps?


----------



## maidentales

Apple cider vinegar plus baking soda plus honey in one cup with warm water.

Tastes awful!

Apparently 

Some links to on-line research in this and other subjects:

Treating gout with apple cider vinegar | Experiments on battling gout

Baking Soda and Apple Cider Vinegar

Whilst this is recommended for my condition (acid reflux), that's NOT my root problem as my root problem is IBS (irritible bowel syndrome) and that causes the acid reflux. 

The vinegar irritates my bowel and causes the acid reflux - so it's not for everyone!

Cherries are a top contender as a natural treatment for gout:

Eating Cherries Lowers Your Gout Attack Risk - Medical News Today

There's lot of sites to do some research although only one remedy is likely to work for each individual. 

Don't the Portuguese like to say "experiment"? Me too!


----------



## BodgieMcBodge

Yes I know the idea of Apple Cider Vinegar being being benificial by being involved in dissolving Urik acid crystals but not the addition of Baking Soda. What ratio of liquid vinegar to powder baking soda have you used?




maidentales said:


> Apple cider vinegar plus baking soda plus honey in one cup with warm water.
> 
> Tastes awful!
> 
> Apparently
> 
> Some links to on-line research in this and other subjects:
> 
> Treating gout with apple cider vinegar | Experiments on battling gout
> 
> Baking Soda and Apple Cider Vinegar
> 
> Whilst this is recommended for my condition (acid reflux), that's NOT my root problem as my root problem is IBS (irritible bowel syndrome) and that causes the acid reflux.
> 
> The vinegar irritates my bowel and causes the acid reflux - so it's not for everyone!
> 
> Cherries are a top contender as a natural treatment for gout:
> 
> Eating Cherries Lowers Your Gout Attack Risk - Medical News Today
> 
> There's lot of sites to do some research although only one remedy is likely to work for each individual.
> 
> Don't the Portuguese like to say "experiment"? Me too!


----------



## maidentales

My partner is experimenting with this at the moment but has just said he couldn't face the drink this morning!

He squirts some apple cider vinegar into a cup (not measured but estimated 1 teaspoon) and is trying half a teaspoon of baking soda.

The honey is simply the sugar to help the medicine go down!

He's really upset as it's no alcohol (or very little) and cut down to an almost vegetarian diet.

Soaking his foot in warm water and massaging on a daily basis is also helping to move the chrystals.

How to Massage Feet to Relieve Gout | eHow

The gout initially started in my partner's big toe but worked it's way through his foot joints and is now in the middle of his foot and occasionally in his ankle.

It's a slow process and occasionally brings him to a complete hault and the cause of it is thought to be hereditory as all 3 children have foot difficulties although their father didn't live long enough to know if he would develop this as he died some years after the Second World War and was a sole survivor in a liferaft just off Malta from one of those ships that were rescued:

Siege of Malta (World War II) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You can imagine my partner's emotions as we sailed passed and stayed in Matla at Valleta.

I digress from my original subject of tumeric although gout can be explained through being hereditary:

Is gout hereditary? - Gout Causes & Risks - Sharecare

My partner has just said that mixing apple cider vinegar and honey together that he sees an improvement but it's a slow process.


----------



## rasterboy

Hey OP. 

Get them online, but from within EU. 

Friends of friends here in Portugal have big problems importing anything in pill-form from outside the EU. Some kind of action against pharmaceutical counterfeiting going on this year. To expect an underpaid worker at the customs here in Portugal to just LOOK at a package and SEE that it is just a known herb, seems to be out of the question. I don't even think they speak foreign languages at customs.

More woes in the current Portuguese post thread.


----------



## maidentales

Hi Rasterboy

My partner is coming to the same conclusion about on-line but within the EU and that's what's he's looking at. I can speak limited Portuguese and in my few understanding of words I did feel that Customs in Lisbon were asking for the paperwork for being a medical physician or a pharmasist.

Portugal is extremely difficult as most of us who have experienced Portugal know - but it's one of the most beautiful places we've visited in Europe which also has a more temperate climate and unfortunately we have to put up with the rough and the smooth.

Already done and ordered through the EU although this is good advice for anyone following the thread and the only thing I've managed to get from outside the EU is a soft toy from the US as a gift from Santa last Christmas.

The US has cottoned onto import duties for certain items and now includes the full import costs and does all the paperwork

Starbucks Bearista Pink Glow-In-The-Dark Halloween Skeleton Toy Teddy Bear 2004
Customs services and international tracking provided
From United States

There appears to be a restriction on pharmaceutical items as 2 similar items from the US haven't turned up - one is still in Lisbon Customs although no advice has been received yet so they must be currently investigating.

Thankfully through Ebay purchases we're protected and receiving refunds where appropriate.

Not easy though and certainly difficult with Portugal being a member of the WTO (World Trade Organisation).

Yes, Portuguese woes for sure but believe me, with the current economic decline (a thread in itself perhaps), the situation is only going to get worse:

While economic freedom declines in the US, it rises across the globe - Nick Sorrentino - Page 1

(My partner is an economist and keeps up with what's happening and that makes him ever more frustrated with what's happening - hence considering New Zealand before I get to the age of 55!)

However, the US is completely different from Europe but hopefully it should be set to ease if World trade is to continue to grow on the advice of the WTO even though that doesn't appear to be happening and the US article could apply to other EU countries.

That completely digresses from Tumeric but of course it is intertwined along with trading.


----------



## baldilocks

If the turmeric doesn't have to be in capsule form:
Turmeric spice ground powder. Haldi - £0.00 : The Spiceworks, Spice merchants of the worlds finest spices & herbs
and they ship at reasonable rates.

I use them for most of my herb and spice requirements, excellent service and good quality.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge

hi,

I found Spiceworks wanted to ship packages of minimum heroic ( 5kg?) quanties direct to Euroland making a half a cup of pepper corns cost 40 euro. Maybe they have changed their shiping though.



baldilocks said:


> If the turmeric doesn't have to be in capsule form:
> Turmeric spice ground powder. Haldi - £0.00 : The Spiceworks, Spice merchants of the worlds finest spices & herbs
> and they ship at reasonable rates.
> 
> I use them for most of my herb and spice requirements, excellent service and good quality.


----------



## baldilocks

BodgieMcBodge said:


> hi,
> 
> I found Spiceworks wanted to ship packages of minimum heroic ( 5kg?) quanties direct to Euroland making a half a cup of pepper corns cost 40 euro. Maybe they have changed their shiping though.


I usually buy stuff like Sage (2kg) thyme (500gm) etc so the shipping cost is defrayed quite well, in fact I'm not so sure that the last lot I got wasn't free postage


----------



## canoeman

Very simple* don't* order any herbal or pharmaceutical products from outside EU as it will cause delay, costs and problems with Customs, more than ample suppliers within EU who have done the hard work for you.


----------



## rasterboy

maidentales said:


> I did feel that Customs in Lisbon were asking for the paperwork for being a medical physician or a pharmasist.


For my range of stuff, usually they are looking for a paper from Infarmed, that is the medical products agency. That is for herbs and stuff. But if one has sent for something that is registered as a pharmaceutical somewhere, then I guess they need that other level of paperwork.

If I understood the eminent forum zwame.pt alright, it seems like papers for natural supplements can be handled by Infarmed with a simple routine process that will cost you a "reasonable" amount of money.

Also see what you mean about loving this country, but it sure would be easier to live here and enjoy it if one could do business with the same ease as one does in Northern and Central Europe.


----------



## Veronica

I guess my post with a link to the health span site which sells turmeric capsules is invisible


----------



## maidentales

Hi Veronica

You're post isn't invisible and thank you for the link - just busy today as usual but I can pop to the internet in bits and pieces.

Got about 10 mins now before I've got to go.


----------



## Veronica

maidentales said:


> Hi Veronica
> 
> You're post isn't invisible and thank you for the link - just busy today as usual but I can pop to the internet in bits and pieces.
> 
> Got about 10 mins now before I've got to go.


I can definitely recommend health span for quality, price and efficiency. They have been a godsend to us in Cyprus.


----------



## maidentales

Thanks Veronica - Cyprus - I was heading to Cyprus to go through the Suez Canal on the way to Australia - stopped at Crete and had a baby instead (he's now 7 1/2 years old).

There's always this option for me (as I'm going to be busy planting) through Ebay:

TUMERIC CURCUMA LONGA FRESH EASY TO GROW 5 BULBS FRESH PLANT VIABLE + FREE PHYTO

| Add to Watch list
Seller information
siamseeds-garden (1084 Feedback score: 1084)
100% Positive Feedback
Save this seller
See other items
Visit Shop:
eBay Shops Siamseeds-garden
Registered as a business seller
AdChoice - opens in a new window or tab
Item information
Item condition:
--not specified
Quantity:
6 available / 46 sold
Price:
£6.99
Buy it now


Add to basket

37 watchers
Add to Watch list
100% positive Feedback
Limited quantity remaining
More than 88% Sold
Collect 7 Nectar points
Get Started | Conditionsfor uk nectar points - opens in a new window or tab
Postage:
£7.99 Economy Int'l Postage | See details
See details about international postage here. help icon for delivery - opens a layer

Item location:
default, SP, Thailand

Posts to:
Worldwide
Delivery:
Varies for items sent from an international location
Seller dispatches within 20 days after receiving cleared payment. help icon for estimated delivery date - opens a layer
Payments:
PayPal | See payment information

I have been successful in obtaining seeds through to Portugal from Asia.

Something to research for another day.


----------



## baz

*Turmeric*

You can get turmeric delivered directly to you from the site 
goodhealthonline.net/uk they deliver throughout europe from the UK and the rest of the world throughout their other countries.

They use the name curcumin, it's what I use and very good.

Hope this helps

Baz


----------



## caxixi

You can get big bags on Turmeric in Lisbon but then you would have to buy your own capsules. I used to do this years ago with Guarana - not impossible. Turmeric is very expensive in Health Food shops - it's better to buy it in one of the Indian supermarkets. The one I use is on the west side of the Martim Moniz square, in the little "shopping centre", first floor up. Good for all Indian things like Lime Pickle, Patak Curry Paste etc


----------



## pamedmo

hi, we live in France and it's called Curcumin here also, I used it for our dog who had cancer from when she was 10 years old, we sadly had to make the decision to have her put to sleep this February, aged 15 1/2. We put cumin in her food 2 teaspoons a day, I don't know if it helped or not but it certainly didn't do any harm.
We get all our supplements from zipvit.co.uk. They're very good and ship here so I'm sure they'll ship there too. Good luck. Pam.
​


maidentales said:


> I wonder if anyone knows where to buy tumeric capsules in Portugal.
> 
> I've not seen any in supermarkets although some pharmacies have a range of herbals but I haven't seen tumeric.
> 
> Can this be bought at specialist herbal shops perhaps?
> 
> I've googled tumeric for the Portuguese name and it comes up as tumeric - any other translation into Portuguese for this?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Rtrak

We use 'Simply Supplements' in the UK, they deliver here no problem. Vitamin Supplement Store | Nutritional / Health Supplements | Simply Supplements


----------



## mbray8

*An idea: make your own*

Hi, make your own: get the capsules, either gelatine or veggie, get the tumeric and fill your own caps. I know lots who do that. It is also recommended that you add something else to the tumeric, because it will perform better with something like ginger. So make it say 85% turmeric and 15% ginger, it will work better. Success.
………………….



maidentales said:


> I wonder if anyone knows where to buy tumeric capsules in Portugal.
> 
> I've not seen any in supermarkets although some pharmacies have a range of herbals but I haven't seen tumeric.
> 
> Can this be bought at specialist herbal shops perhaps?
> 
> I've googled tumeric for the Portuguese name and it comes up as tumeric - any other translation into Portuguese for this?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## BertieWooster

*Turmeric*



maidentales said:


> I wonder if anyone knows where to buy tumeric capsules in Portugal.
> 
> I've not seen any in supermarkets although some pharmacies have a range of herbals but I haven't seen tumeric.
> 
> Can this be bought at specialist herbal shops perhaps?
> 
> I've googled tumeric for the Portuguese name and it comes up as tumeric - any other translation into Portuguese for this?
> 
> Thanks.


I saw your post. I live in Okinawa which is famous for many herbals, including turmeric. There are actually several types.

You can order from iHerb in the States.

Please contact me if you would like to know more. As for me I would like to have contacts in Portugal as I play the Portuguese Guitar and love Fado.

Bertie


----------



## angelbrown

Hi,

I buy mine from Healthspan vitamins, minerals and supplements online from the UK's largest direct supplier of vitamins | Nutrition for a Healthy Lifespan they sell 500mg tabs. Delivery is great and repeat order system with a saving is offered. Quality seems good, I take them to help me with my cancer along with other supplements and fingers crossed doing ok.
Amazon does good prices for bulk powder, I buy this for my horses.

Angela


----------



## jwagner

maidentales said:


> I wonder if anyone knows where to buy tumeric capsules in Portugal.
> 
> I've not seen any in supermarkets although some pharmacies have a range of herbals but I haven't seen tumeric.
> 
> Can this be bought at specialist herbal shops perhaps?
> 
> I've googled tumeric for the Portuguese name and it comes up as tumeric - any other translation into Portuguese for this?
> 
> Thanks.


-------------------
Use Google translation: curcuma. Same as in Spanish.


----------



## mbray8

Thank you Bertie,
appreciate your info
I move on 14 April to France 
Cheers, Michael



BertieWooster said:


> I saw your post. I live in Okinawa which is famous for many herbals, including turmeric. There are actually several types.
> 
> You can order from iHerb in the States.
> 
> Please contact me if you would like to know more. As for me I would like to have contacts in Portugal as I play the Portuguese Guitar and love Fado.
> 
> Bertie


----------



## canoeman

If you order from States then it's subject to duty & IVA, also IOM & CI can cause problems, from EU none

It's name in Portuguese is generally açafrão-da-Índia certainly in culinary use


----------



## baldilocks

canoeman said:


> If you order from States then it's subject to duty & IVA, also IOM & CI can cause problems, from EU none
> 
> It's name in Portuguese is generally açafrão-da-Índia certainly in culinary use


Are you sure? "açafrão" is saffron.


----------



## canoeman

In Spanish and Portuguese yes, but in Portugal Turmeric is often labelled as açafrão-da-Índia i.e. saffron of India because it's often used as a saffron substitute


----------



## BodgieMcBodge

The stuff grows easily enough like ginger if you don't let it dry out and then you know it's "organic" and not contaminated, active ingredient is a few percent and it's sold by weight so there's a temptation to cut it with other, cheaper, chemicals. In the processing to make a dried product which had a long shelf life the volatile oils are lost which take the aromatic flavour.





angelbrown said:


> Hi,
> 
> I buy mine from Healthspan vitamins, minerals and supplements online from the UK's largest direct supplier of vitamins | Nutrition for a Healthy Lifespan they sell 500mg tabs. Delivery is great and repeat order system with a saving is offered. Quality seems good, I take them to help me with my cancer along with other supplements and fingers crossed doing ok.
> Amazon does good prices for bulk powder, I buy this for my horses.
> 
> Angela


----------



## maidentales

It's been a while since I visited the site and am interested to learn of the new replies with thanks.

We DID receive the Tumeric Capsules - Portuguese Customs (surprise surprise??) mixed up the name of Tumeric with something else that was ordered that needed a prescription. (yes, Portuguese Customs are not the brightest of organisations - but then again, employing cousins in an in house employment situation then it's not surprising they can't do what they are supposed to and in fact, they are on a par if not WORSE than Greeks....).

Thankfully, the Indian company we ordered the Tumeric through put onto the packet something like "this is a herbal product and does not constitute any medical content".

We have given up using Amazon who get confused between our UK adress for billing from our UK credit card and our Portuguese address for when we are in Portugal to receive deliveries here.

We confuse everyone like this through our "refusal" to stay in one place for a period of time which is totally true and other similar sites have had be banned through their proving me with misleading information on residency issues.....????

Not to be concerned too much, eh as life's too short to be worried about such things.

Great expansion on the name also - as we have this herb in our herbs drawer - although the tablets aren't quite the same as the herb powder you can buy.

Angel - sounds like a great site also for your horses. 

We had a chicken (unlreated to horses) which decided to come and live with us about a week ago - and I had the chicken, 2 dogs AND the cat in the kitchen eating kitchen scraps this evening - so anything is possible if you treat them right!!

I'm growing all sorts but you need to stay in one place for a period of time to produce any success.

Afrocao Indian is indeed Tumeric - I bought some over from Asia and it has 4 names on it including Afrocao Indian which is on the same packet as Tumeric.

I'll try to add a picture if I can but Ubuntu doesn't always like to download and windows is very, very popular with programs such as this one.


----------



## Janina k

maidentales;
I'll try to add a picture if I can but Ubuntu doesn't always like to download and windows is very said:


> Hello
> 
> I am on a number of Techie forums and we also use Ubuntu version 14.04 final beta on both desktop and laptop. Ubuntu is only a problem with people who don't want to leave there windows systems could it be you are new to Ubuntu and are not sure what you are doing.
> 
> If you need to edit pictures in Ubuntu use Gimp and if it's not installed just go to the Software center and install Gimp, then image, then scale image.
> 
> Should you need any further help just let me know if you need my help.
> 
> Sorry moderators but this member may need a little help with his Ubuntu system.
> 
> Fred


----------

